# Have I screwed up?



## Korpulentny (Dec 12, 2020)

I decided to try and make some knives.
Bought a sheet of 3,5mm thick O2 steel and cut out the profiles, then did a rough grind with some taper on all of them. One of the bigger knives is ground thinner than the other to check how thin I can go without warping during ht. These are all just a tad thicker than 1mm where the edge will be. Thw bigger obes are 225mm long and 52-53mm tall. The smaller one is 163mm long and a tad over 40mm long. 
I'm posting the pictures to seee what I did wrong and can still fix before ht and what to do better on the next ones. What I think looking at them is that the bigger ones' tangs are going up a bit too steeply and don't know if and how to fix it.
Im sending them to ht this monday. 
Thanks in advance KKF


----------



## Korpulentny (Dec 12, 2020)

I forgot to mention. I'm grinding these on a 2x36, 1,5kW single speed belt grinder that a local guy in poland made for me


----------



## Kippington (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice work!

On fixing the tang: Have you had them HT'd yet? If not, all you need to do is heat it up where the choil meets the tang, hold it upside down on an anvil so that the end of the tang and the spine touch the surface, and hammer it where the choil meets the tang. Basicly striking it between the two spots that are in contact with the anvil.
If the steel is still pearlite, you won't do any damage to the tang if you heat it up with just a butane torch or something. You're only asking it to move a little bit.






The knife in the middle is fine. You can grind off the top of the tang as you taper it and it will be centred enough.


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 13, 2020)

I'd be tempted to keep that handle pointing upwards just to see how it actually cuts. There's a few knives / brands that have such offset handles, claiming it offers better ergonomics.


----------



## Korpulentny (Dec 13, 2020)

It's soft steel that can be bent in my hands, so there shouldn't be a problem with a little heat. Many thanks for the help. Will update how it went after I'm done


----------



## Korpulentny (Dec 13, 2020)

Many thanks @Kippington
They seem a bit mor like what i wanted them to look like, I think


----------

